
The CSS Paint API - pekalicious
https://css-tricks.com/the-css-paint-api/
======
ravenstine
I think we're making CSS do too much. Next thing you know it will include a
full fledged compiled language separate from JavaScript for implementing
custom properties. Let's throw in a raytracer, too.

------
jtokoph
I wonder if this will open the door to more timing attacks?

------
micheljansen
Really cool, a bit like shaders for CSS, but I can already imagine the
debugging headaches!

------
ThJ
You know... What if we just forgot about CSS and just had a big paint()
function for the entire page? :p

------
stuaxo
You can draw lines in this, you just need some way to apply styles to them ...
some sort of style sheet ?

